# My 2001 BMW E39 M5.



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi all, I've had a thread running in 'Projects and Restorations' since I bought this in October '14 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=349620 but since the old-girl is about finished I thought I'd put a Showroom thread up.

This morning I gave it a rinse off then a coat of megs gold-class through the foam lance. Rinsed again the dried with a Reaper and Adams Detail Spray. Wheels were done with Bilberry at 10:1, rinsed, wiped over with Adams again and the tyres with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing. No wax on it yet as I want to wait for warmer weather and let the new paint gas-off.

Phone pics only at the moment, sorry....





Its younger cousin gets in on the act, sulking because I kerbed a wheel earlier... 



New headlight lenses and foglamps...







And finally got the Alpine DAB unit working properly too...



Thanks for looking folks, got a few shows booked for the summer so hopefully see you around.... :wave:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking M5

Credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Im in love! Car looks stunning mate.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

It is a stunning thing an E39 M5, even more so one as tidy as that. It's also a stunning colour too and I've read through your whole project thread! It looks lovely now, a real credit to you :thumb:


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Stunning example of one of the best ///M cars (IMHO).


----------



## Andys4vrs (Mar 13, 2016)

Excellent looking car mate


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

That's a "they don't make them like that anymore" and it's a beauty.


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

This car stunning, fair play! I've always wanted an E39, it's my favourite 5er, I just replaced my E60 with an F20 1 series. The E60 is a cracking car too.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Stunning car and more than likely a classic soon V8 and manual gearbox !
Amazing work , do you have a another project in mind once your BMWis done ?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Teufel said:


> Stunning car and more than likely a classic soon V8 and manual gearbox !
> Amazing work , do you have a another project in mind once your BMWis done ?


Not really, my e60 needs some TLC so that's next on the list...


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks mint:thumb: certainly a car you can be proud of


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Your M5 is so staggeringly beautiful, that it absolutely disgusts me to my core. 

What a testament/achievement/credit this is, that is absolutely gorgeous.

(I'm off to cry in a corner somewhere).


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome awesome car! one of my all time favourite cars and yours is an excellent example!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks ultra clean example mate


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

wow that is a beauty! ive always loved and wanted an e39 m5 but almost all of them are utter dogs on the market now sadly, and good one are e60 money which i'd also love one day too!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning example mate and all your hard work has certainly been worth it


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Now *THATS* an M5!!!!!

I'm not jealous........ honest!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's outstanding. A really beautiful example. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

I feel like crying it's that good


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome.... what a beaut of a motor....:thumb::thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks all, just back off holiday and got the car back from the body shop after a door-ding repair... More soon.... :wave::wave:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

neilb62 said:


> Thanks all, just back off holiday and got the car back from the body shop after a door-ding repair... More soon.... :wave::wave:


Hope you had a nice holiday and look forward to seeing more pictures odd you M. Absolutely stunning car.


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations that looks absolutely stunning, I might be biased but the E39 is a classic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous. Enough said. :thumb:

Paul


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

love an e39 m5, nice job


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely looking car!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Not put much on here lately but I took the M5 to the BMW show at Gaydon today and got a few shots of it. This is the result of Poorboys Black Hole with Poorboys QD+ Tyres with PB Natural Look.











The show season is coming to an end so I have some fettling to do over the winter.

Thanks for looking.. :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a little update... it's had its first MOT fail! Rear inner sills rotten and a worn ball joint. I've been keeping an eye on the sills for a couple of years now and this last winter has killed them. I've changed the worn suspension arm, the upper left rear and it's booked in on April 18th to have the rust sorted. It'll then be (fingers crossed) rot free, and achievement for a 16 year old e39!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely car still looks new
My dad's got one in the same colour but with the beige leather interior. 18 years of abuse by him and it's still going strong. Epic cars really


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thought I'd better update this a bit, I've had the sills done by the awesome Kandy Paint Shop in Bolton and two wheels refurbished by the now sadly closed WRC in Bamber Bridge. At the moment I'm just keeping it as clean as possible and showing. Got the Silverstone Classic, BMW Festival at Gaydon and the Gold Cup at Oulton Park coming up. Anyway, a few pics of the process.































































More soon folks.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh and got a free nitrogen fill from my local tyre shop. Don't know if it makes much difference but hey-ho...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Any new updates? How is the car doing?


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

it does not matter how good is the new M5, I love this E39, very nice


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

wrxmania said:


> Any new updates? How is the car doing?


Cars doing okay ta, just had the NSR door replaced due to corrosion so body wise it's about done.

The rotten old door










Scrapyard replacement!










Painted, rebuilt and back on the car.























































Thanks for looking folks....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Car is looking great. What products are on it for protection etc?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fusso Dark topped with Poorboys QD+. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. Just put some Soft 99 Kiwami on mine (black), alongside CG Black Light as a base. Seems to work great


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

the car is looking great fella


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh dear, got some tin worm problems again. Despite being treated twice before the bootlid has started to bubble again. The new replacement is here (BMW UK's last) and I'll get some pics up when the process starts. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

neilb62 said:


> Oh dear, got some tin worm problems again. Despite being treated twice before the bootlid has started to bubble again. The new replacement is here (BMW UK's last) and I'll get some pics up when the process starts. :thumb::thumb:


Nightmare! Such a good example this, shame your having so many issues with rust. Was it taken right back and treated fully?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

neilb62 said:


> Oh dear, got some tin worm problems again. Despite being treated twice before the bootlid has started to bubble again. The new replacement is here (BMW UK's last) and I'll get some pics up when the process starts. :thumb::thumb:


Rust at the bottom right corner, below the lock? Inevitable, I'm afraid - they all seem to go there and like you I had mine done twice....it came back again. 

Worse, the e60 is showing the same signs. :wall:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

No, round the number plate lights and opening handle, an area virtually impossible to get to to treat properly.










The new one will be waxoiled to within an inch of its life once painted.










Hopefully it's in paint now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Really enjoyed this thread. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely motor buddy. Mines currently at cpc for a rebuild. Its just.. one incredible machine! Makes you feel like a kid again.. and that manual box&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, the new bootlid is on and looked awesome until I noticed a tiny dent in the deck.... Not saying too much as my body shop guy is completely gutted. His PDR chap is looking at it later but I'm not sure he'll be able to get to it from below, if he can't we need to wait a month for the paint to fully cure before he can glue-button it.

Need to give it a bloody good wash later too....


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

gorgeous


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

News. 

PDR bloke sorted the dent in the boot in about 20 seconds! I’ve been out driving it so will get some pics up when I’ve cleaned it for the Tatton Show at the start of June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

